# Wireless Outdoor Speakers



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on how far the transmitter is. Cost is the one thing, and keep in mind that wireless speakers still need some way to power them.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

They would've located on the pretty close to the receiver, which is only a few feet from the exterior wall. I would plug them into elec outlets on the porch.


----------

